# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قصة الأصمعي والعاشق !!!!

## الفهد

حكى الاصمعيّ :بينما كنت أسيرُ في البادية ، إذ مررتُ بحجر مكتوب عليه هذا البيت :




أيا معشرَ العشاقِ بالله خبّروا  * إذا حلَّ عشقٌ بالفتى كيفَ يصنعُ ؟  




فكتبت تحته :



يداري هواهُ ثمّ يكتُمُ سرّه  * و يخشعُ في كلّ الأمورِ و يخضعُ  



ثم عدتُ في اليوم الثاني فوجدت مكتوبا تحته :




فكيف يُداري و الهوى قاتلُ الفتى * و في كلّ يومٍ قلبُهُ يتقطّعُ  



فكتبت تحته :




إذا لم يجد صبراً لكتمان سرّه  * فليس لهُ شيء سوى الموتِ أنفعُ  



ثم عدتُ في اليوم الثالث فوجدتُ شابا ملقى تحت الحجر ميتا ، فقلت لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم و قد كتب قبل موته :




سمعنا أطعنا ثم متنا فبلّغوا * سلامي على من كانَ للوصلِ يمنعُ

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

هذا جنون بارك الله فيك
إن ثبت أن القصة صحيحة !

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وهل العاشق إلا مجنون في مسلاخ عاقل سلمنا الله منه

----------


## طالبة العلم

> وهل العاشق إلا مجنون في مسلاخ عاقل سلمنا الله منه



 قالوا جننت بمن تهوى فقلت لهم   ***   العـشق أعظم مما بالمجانيـن 
العشق لا يستفيق الدهر صاحبه  ***  و إنما يصرع المجنون في حيـن

----------

